# VMA/Kayne West/Taylor Swift



## BEA2LS (Sep 14, 2009)

I did not watch the VMAs (basically for reasons like this) but I heard about this on the radio.. (this link explains what happened: CMT : News : Taylor Swift's VMA Win Marred by Kanye West ) but Kayne West basically interupted Taylor Swift's winning speech saying that Beyoncé had one of the best videos of all times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now I am not so much a fan of either Swift or Beyonce but I think his outburst was so tasteless!!  I mean, Beyonce is very classy and it probably embarrassed her!  She would have accepted losing this gracefully. And I feel bad for Taylor Swift.
I wanted to know anyone else's opinions on this??  He just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.. though I am impressed with the class that both Beyonce and Taylor showed


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 14, 2009)

there is a thread about this here:

kanye west is an idiot


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 14, 2009)

my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i looked all over this board to make sure it was not repeated but i did not think to check on other boards here. i  am sorry, this can be deleted!!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

I think theres like 3 threads on this. haha. oh well.


----------

